# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Protect SPI memory - Martech RCD AMS v0.0.8.37

## 4gsmmaroc

*Martech RCD AMS v0.0.8.37- Protect SPI memory*  *Latest Update :*  *- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - KW2000, 6S61-18C815-AA, TMS470AVF689 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD - KW2000, 8M5T-18C815-AB, TMS470R1VF288 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, 6000 Single CD - GGDS, 6M2T-18C815-AG, TMS470AVF689 by Visteon  - V series
- Protect SPI memory* 
How to protect SPI memory for using while RNS315 decoding:
- desolder SPI
- connect as 4-Wire interface
- protect memory
- solder SPI back, short pins 3 and 4 on chip 
- continue decoding as it's written in RNS315 decoding manual on forum 
Example of protection and unprotection: 
Device Information ( EEPROM ) : 95256   
Size   : 0x8000 (32768) byte
Bus Type   : SPI 
Bus Mode   : 4-Wire Interface.
Bus Speed : 10 
UnProtect EEP device ... 
 Hardware Protection - Disabled.
 Blocks : 1 - UnProtected, 2 - UnProtected.
ok.
Protect EEP device ... 
 Hardware Protection - Enabled.
 Blocks : 1 - Protected, 2 - Protected.
ok.  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Martech Team.*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

